# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  James Sutton (John Paul McQueen) on itv today

## suzewebb

James Sutton will be on ITV at  2.10pm today in a repeat of All Star Family Fortunes.  This was filmed during his Emmerdale days,  Just a shout out to any fans of James Sutton.

----------

